# new inova k series



## tekguy (Feb 5, 2008)

has anyone heard or seen the new inova k series military light?
http://www.shotshow.com/app/homepag...etail&fuseaction=enhancedbooth.productgallery


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2008)

That link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## tekguy (Feb 5, 2008)

it seems to work ok for me. google "shot show inova" The concept of the k series would bring inova into the surefire market imho and that would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## woodrow (Feb 6, 2008)

I do not know about output...but I have heard they are very light weight.


----------



## Retinator (Feb 6, 2008)

Need better pics!

Sounds good, wonder when Inova is going to update their site?

I still want a creed X03 :|


----------



## MattK (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes - they were shown privately at SHOT.

Highly oriented to the military/tactical market...let me find out what I am 'allowed' to post.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Feb 9, 2008)

Alot of members here are Military and LEO officers. CPF is an enormous library for flashlight research. Look at our stats.....we always have more "guests" than actual "members". Inova would only benefit for putting up their new line of lights here one CPF! 






MattK said:


> Yes - they were shown privately at SHOT.
> 
> Highly oriented to the military/tactical market...let me find out what I am 'allowed' to post.


----------



## tekguy (Feb 12, 2008)

:kiss:?


----------



## MattK (Feb 12, 2008)

Waiting on a reply


----------



## tekguy (Feb 13, 2008)

thankyou sir


----------



## Russianesq (Feb 13, 2008)

*such top secret stuff *


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 14, 2008)

:sigh:
Not more of the cloak and dagger, secret-squirrel, nonsense! If the equipment is using black ops area-51 alien technology I can understand it, but for a flashlight? :hahaha:
I've had too many encounters with this garbage from both sides in the past. It becomes tiring. (I'll stop here and go back to being cheerful now.)


----------



## MattK (Feb 14, 2008)

Well it was shown in private so I must respect that until given permission to do otherwise..if I failed to do differently who could blame them if they didn't want to show me anything pre-release again?


----------



## IcantC (Feb 14, 2008)

MattK said:


> Well it was shown in private so I must respect that until given permission to do otherwise..if I failed to do differently who could blame them if they didn't want to show me anything pre-release again?


 

We respect that, keep us updated on what they say. Let them know there is a huge market here. If we know now, we will save up and look forward. Otherwise we spend on other lights :candle:


----------



## Daylo (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MattK (Feb 16, 2008)

It's the weekend but I should have a reply oin Monday.


----------



## HBlight (Feb 16, 2008)

This is good news!!!! I can't wait to see the new Inova K. 

I love Ts and Xs Inova Series. I believe Inova (soon) will be able to compete with Surefire in quality with much better prices.

HBlight
***No Guns***No Firearms***


----------



## tekguy (Feb 20, 2008)

?:kiss:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 20, 2008)

Mattk


----------



## MattK (Feb 20, 2008)

Still waiting - the only reply I got was that he was on the road and would call me shortly....sorry!


----------



## Daylo (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for trying MattK. If you sell them, I'll be buying from you.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 2, 2008)

Welllllllll?????


----------



## 2000xlt (Mar 2, 2008)

I cant stand it anymore, the suspense is killing me between this and the T1 and the UB2.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 2, 2008)

I heard it's just the old inova x1, rebranded with a different style body.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did you hear that greenlight? That would actually be pretty funny if it turned out to be true. Lame..but funny


----------



## skalomax (Mar 4, 2008)

K series! :devil:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 4, 2008)

uh huh, but what is going on with them?!


----------



## E__WOK (Mar 4, 2008)

greenlight said:


> I heard it's just the old inova x1, rebranded with a different style body.



how can that be? the x1 works off one aa while the k series works off two 123s.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 5, 2008)

maybe they are over driving the old X1...1.5v vs 6v...

Crenshaw


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 5, 2008)

The X1 theory makes no sense, unless they decided to change the battery, body and emitter and call it the K series and still sell the X1 as is.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't understand. The only difference between any of the lights is the shape and size and voltage...if all those things were different, how would it still be an X1? Besides the shape from that tiny picture on the shot show website looks nothing like an X1. If it's aimed at extreme tactical applications, it should share nothing with the X1, including the twist tailcap. It would be a forward click switch and probably have multiple modes (strobe, dimming, etc.). I won't believe it until I see it. MattK any word?


----------



## E__WOK (Mar 5, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I don't understand. The only difference between any of the lights is the shape and size and voltage...if all those things were different, how would it still be an X1? Besides the shape from that tiny picture on the shot show website looks nothing like an X1. If it's aimed at extreme tactical applications, it should share nothing with the X1, including the twist tailcap. It would be a forward click switch and probably have multiple modes (strobe, dimming, etc.). I won't believe it until I see it. MattK any word?


it is made for the tactical market and does have all those features you listed.


----------



## defloyd77 (Mar 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> I don't understand. The only difference between any of the lights is the shape and size and voltage...if all those things were different, how would it still be an X1?



That's exactly my (smartass) point. That's just a RUMOR and I pretty damn sure it isn't correct.


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 6, 2008)

I am wondering if the prices for this line will overlap the T-series, or will it start where the T-series stops?


Different color than black?
green, khaki perhaps.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 6, 2008)

So where has Matt K gone? :thumbsdow

Anyway, curious about the differences between T series and K series. Just a different LED? Higher strength and shock survivability? I doubt that...
Was going to buy a new 2008 T1 but now I'm not sure... Going to wait and see... this K series might be worth waiting for.

_Edit_ Ok I see... found this... weapon mount rail, different LED colors including IR, head fin grooves of some kind, a type of pocket clip on some models, and even crenulated bezel. Hey, I hope they have a single cell CR123A model somewhere


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 6, 2008)

Exactly. [Obi-MattK-enobi]

This has tickled my fancy, but if the starting price is something like $150 [parked between the T-series & the SureFire UA2], then I will just get a T2 for now, save the big stuff for b-day or x-mas.

I don't understand the T3. It takes another cell over the T2, only has a rated 150 vs 125 lumen, and has a rated runtime of only 3.5 vs 4 hours.
Sure the optic diameter is greater, and has an extra 50 feet of 'effective range' and 1/2 mile of signal visibility.

Edit: My three year old nephew really likes his bolt AAA that I got him (and then I got him some rechargeables for x-mas)


----------



## E__WOK (Mar 6, 2008)

this new light is in the sub $299 price range. i look foward to it coming out as it is unlike any inova that you have ever seen.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 7, 2008)

aw come on e wok! Is that all we get?!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 7, 2008)

right on


----------



## skalomax (Mar 11, 2008)

:thinking:


----------



## fnmag (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread blows..


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 11, 2008)

until the NDA lapses.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 11, 2008)

_


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 12, 2008)

So... how about that new T series?


----------



## skalomax (Mar 12, 2008)

They're pretty good.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Mar 13, 2008)

30-45 days out...no final price set yet.

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 14, 2008)

That close and no more specs or pictures? Interesting. Thanks for the info, Flavio.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Burgess (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm *stuffed* from eatin' all this Popcorn.


 __  __  __ :sick2: __ :green: __ 

_


----------



## ginaz (Mar 15, 2008)

i think i just inhaled some vaporware...


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol what does the popcorn mean? I wanna see this new Inova already.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 16, 2008)

you're just gonna have to keep eating popcorn to find out


----------



## skalomax (Mar 16, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> you're just gonna have to keep eating popcorn to find out


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, news? MattK


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 20, 2008)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 21, 2008)

Already killed me  :green::sick2:


----------



## Burgess (Mar 21, 2008)

No more *popcorn* for YOU ! ! !

:eeew:




Just try to get some sleep.

:sleepy:




We'll let ya' know if we hear anything more.

:wave:
_


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 22, 2008)

:sleepy::sleepy::sleepy:......somebody talking to me? I'm going back to sleep. :sleepy:


----------



## ginaz (Mar 23, 2008)

you guys smell anything?


----------



## RadarGreg (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, I didn't sign a NDA and saw the K series lights at the Vegas Shot Show and at the IWA Shot Show, so I'll add my observations. The new K series is designed for military operations and is about the same size, lengthwise, as a SF 6P. The body material is an extremely lightweight polycarbonate material, or some other equally light composition. There is a central LED main white light, and there are four Rebel LEDs around the outside of the head on the bezel. The demo model had four different LED colors to show you could change up the colors to meet your needs. The integration of the Rebel LEDs was excellent and you don't end up with the horrible ringy output of the Streamlight Sidewinder or the "Olympic Rings" of the Surefire Kroma.

The tail cap reminded me of the Gladius. I don't own a Gladius and have only played around with one on occasion, so my description of the functions may not be exactly the same. The tail switch can be turned clockwise to allow the main LED to be switch in output level, hi-med-low. You can also turn on a strobe function. If you turn the switch counterclockwise, you can select the different colored Rebel LEDs. There will also be a tactical tailcap with an integrated pressure switch for when you want to mount the light on a Rail system.

A weapon mount was also shown, and is a pretty simple design. The mount attached to the side grooves in the flashlight and you can mount it to any standard Rail system. Other mounting options were not shown at the show, so may or may not be available. 

Pricing for the light was said to be around $200, but that could always change. For a light with a good main white LED, and up to four colored Rebel LEDs, lightweight and weapon mounting capability, I'd buy one.

Please keep in mind I saw the light for only a few minutes, and it was fairly close hold on details from the sales reps. My description of the tail cap functions may not be exactly correct, but as best as I remember it. Inova was concerned with typical heat build up from LEDs, so the head had some type of vents or slots to help reduce heat. Sorry, I didn't get any new pictures of the light, but the ones I saw were in a desert tan and ACU digital pattern. Probably other colors will be available at release.

I think Inova has a winner with this light, as it has many of the features I want in a light. If I can get it with the specific colors in the Rebel LEDs I want, then this will be a near "Holy Grail" of lighting for me. Hopefully, the new K series of lights will be released soon.


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally, some solid info! Thanks a bunch my friend. That ACU one must have been a beauty.


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pretty big news and thanks also for the info.
At that size/weight and with those features; it is conceivable that many on this board just might hold off on their purchases for a while to see how this plays out. What more that one would desire on a light I have no idea; assuming that the primary LED is equal to or surpasses what the market is already providing.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 23, 2008)

Great news! It's about time we had _bright_ multi spectral ability in a flashlight. To be able to switch from white to red, blue, green, or UV (or IR etc., ) light all in one package makes a lot of sense. I hope they have all 4 extra colors available in one certain model - and that it wasn't just a demo concept only. About time! :thumbsup:


----------



## RadarGreg (Mar 23, 2008)

The demo version they displayed had red, blue, green and a yellow/orange Rebel LEDs around the bezel. The yellow/orange was only there as a place holder for an IR LED. It would be difficult to demo the IR LED without night vision goggles.

The head was made in such a way as to prevent rolling around, and had vent slots on the side to help with heat dissipation. Even with batteries loaded, it did feel very lightweight. I can't remember what main white LED they were using, or if the salesman mentioned it. It did appear to be sufficiently bright to be used in a tactical situation. Pricing was set to make it competitive with Surefire lights. I can see it a competing with the Kroma for multi-spectrum color and the 6P LED for main light and size. With a weapon mount and pressure switch option, they might be going against the Scout light. I guess we will have to all wait until it gets released to see how much it is going to cost, and all the features they finally settle on. Overall, it looks like it could be a winner.


----------



## dano (Mar 23, 2008)

Big photo, the same that was in post 1...

-dan


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## 276 (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone know the supposed output?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok a supposed picture, and a supposed description. How about a supposed release date? How about something more concrete? Im looking to buy areally good 2 cell LED and I dont know how much longer I can wait before succumbing to fenix T10 or something....


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 2, 2008)

Wel i gave in and bought the new lumapower light Incedio, but thats not really the same class as the K series sounds... So i guess I can still wait and buy something.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 3, 2008)

sleeping with the fishes, this thread is.


----------



## Daylo (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm hoping for a resurrection in the near future. Until then; you guessed it....


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 6, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> sleeping with the fishes, this thread is.



Never!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 9, 2008)

Must keep hope alive!


----------



## Daylo (Apr 14, 2008)

Must continue to keep hope alive....anyone out here???


----------



## GreySave (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm still lurking and waiting with you.....


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 14, 2008)

GreySave said:


> I'm still lurking and waiting with you.....



Its getting dark.... should we hold hands?



Im waiting for MattK from batteryjunction to get back to us about what he can tell us.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 14, 2008)

Press release leaked early:







 INOVA® is introducing the K-Series, its new military line of LED flashlights. The K-Series comes in a white light model, or with multi-colored LEDs including IR and offers features such as patented integrated grooves to attach to a variety of mounting systems including MIL-STD 1913 rails.

*Saturday, May 24th 2008* - NEW MILITARY-ORIENTED LED FLASHLIGHT SERIES FROM INOVA® SPECIAL PROJECTS DIVISION. 


North Kingstown, RI – INOVA® has announced the introduction of a versatile new series of military LED flashlights. Developed and manufactured separate from other business lines by the company’s Special Projects Division, the highly advanced INOVA K-Series is the result of over 10,000 man-hours of dedicated research, engineering and design work. 

Prompted by the need to alleviate the amount, and ever-increasing complexity of gear issued to troops in the field, the K-Series provides single-source lighting suitable for virtually any situation from close-quarters combat to search and rescue missions.

Offering multi-mission capability, lightweight construction, and ease of operation, the 
K-Series fully embodies the principles of Matrix Uniformity and weight reduction as an Economy of Force. 

Available in a white light model, or with multi-colored LEDs including IR, the 
K-Series offers numerous features and benefits to meet the contingencies of modern warfare. Among the more prominent features and benefits are a lightweight composite body, single-hand operation, waterproof to 66 feet, intuitive multi-function tail cap switch with dimming capability, patented heat dissipating vented head, patented integrated grooves to attach to a variety of mounting systems including a weapon mounted bracket for MIL-STD 1913 rails, and a replaceable belt clip. 

With several existing and pending patents, the K-Series is at the absolute forefront of LED flashlight technology. Built specifically for the armed services with the finest materials and precision manufacturing techniques, the INOVA K-series is designed to help troops perform their difficult duties with maximum confidence. For additional information visit booth #1211, call INOVA at 401-294-2030, or email [email protected].


----------



## e2x2e (Apr 14, 2008)

OOh where'd ya get those pictures?


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 14, 2008)

Renderings based on the existing low quality pictures? Either way, they show great detail. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Daylo (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Brownstone! nice pic and details. The end of our waiting must be near :twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Apr 15, 2008)

to Brownstone --


:twothumbs



But, hey, i'd really want a Yellow one !


Or perhaps Bright Orange.


Yeah, yeah, i realize they're *Military* flashlights.


:tinfoil:
_


----------



## MattK (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry that I've been MIA on this but my INOVA guy has been MIA so I'm still in limbo...


----------



## Burgess (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, MattK, while we're awaiting further *Inova* news . . . .



Tell us, please, if we can expect an upgrade to *another*

of our favorite flashlights -- the Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon.



Will this fine flashlight finally get fitted with a "modern" emitter ?



( BTW, don't think of this as a "thread hijack". Simply a shout-out to MattK while he's on the line. )

:wave:
_


----------



## MattK (Apr 15, 2008)

Ugh, okay so Streamlight is pushing some nonsense called, "Controlled Collapse Chip Connection or “C4,”" so according to them all of their lights will have 'C4 LED's' which is basically brand agnostic allowing them to use Luxeons, SSC's and Cree's and call them C4's.

I'm sure their marketing department is very proud. I thought it was the dumbest thing I ever heard. I'd ask - what emitter are you planning for the XXX and the answer was always 'C4'. 

So, the bottom line is YES, I think ALL of their lights will eventually see an upgrade but it will happen more quickly with the higher end product than the lower end and I'd expect to see the K2 TFFC used widely because it's less expensive than the SSC/Cree options and they already have that relationship.


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 15, 2008)

_Hopefully they'll upgrade the TL3 led, cause the form factor is fantastic but it needs a K2 flipchip or a Seoul P4 led upgrade. I like the look of the new K line in black._


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 15, 2008)

A little too much military-industrial complex for my taste, but we will see come May 24.

The Afghanistan, Iraq, and Iran models. Oh brother.

Hopefully the new Bolts will balance things out. Maybe a C-cell powered bolt, like the Victorinox/Inova model.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 16, 2008)

depusm12 said:


> _Hopefully they'll upgrade the TL3 led, cause the form factor is fantastic but it needs a K2 flipchip or a Seoul P4 led upgrade. I like the look of the new K line in black._



I think they have. I know the TL2 has the "C4" led. I damaged my assembly on my old tl2 and asked if i could buy a new emitter assembly but the guy at customer service said to send it in. I told him that I damaged it so i dont think warranty would cover it, and he still said send it in. So i sent it in and they sent back a brand new TL2, however it didnt have the C4 led assembly..... So i guess they did provide service beyond the warranty which is good to know, but i didnt get the C4 upgrade that I was willing to pay for.....


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 16, 2008)

Guess the multi color LED model is under wraps still. Those pictures above seem to show only the model with the single main LED. Wonder what the multi LED frankenstein monster will look like... 

The "intuitive multi-function tail cap switch with dimming capability" is interesting. Just how dim can this light go? (Not dim enough, as usual, is my bet!)


----------



## Burgess (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm gonna' take a wild-a$$ guess here,

and predict that the "dimming capability" means it also has a *Low mode*.







Oh, and *Thank You* to MattK for your info on Streamlight.

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## MattK (Apr 16, 2008)

No problem - I did order those whacky SuperTac salvation army bell style lights so they'll be in as soon as they release and of course we'll get the other revised lights as they become available.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 16, 2008)

MattK said:


> Ugh, okay so Streamlight is pushing some nonsense called, "Controlled Collapse Chip Connection or “C4,”" so according to them all of their lights will have 'C4 LED's' which is basically brand agnostic allowing them to use Luxeons, SSC's and Cree's and call them C4's.
> 
> I'm sure their marketing department is very proud. I thought it was the dumbest thing I ever heard. I'd ask - what emitter are you planning for the XXX and the answer was always 'C4'.


 
I've always had a soft spot for Streamlight because they make quality lights that many LEOs count on, in their dangerous job.

But if Streamlight is going to pull this type of bull$#^%, I think I'll spend my hard-earned money elsewhere.

As far as Inova goes.... What is up with the use of those ridiculous, tiny, easy-to-strip Allen head screws on the clips?? I've waited a long time for an Inova with a clip. (Especially since the company doesn't provide decent holsters for their lights, even as sold-seperately items). And this is the best they can do?! 

The best clip-carried lights that I own, use, and carry clipped to my pockets are any of my Surefires; and my 3watt, 2AA Rayovac Sportsman's Xtreme model. The Surefire clips speak for themselves. The clip on my Rayovac is a wrap-around model used by Nuwai. (The light itself is a rebadged Nuwai X-3 model. [Which is fine, since Nuwai knows how to make a good-quality light]). The clip, just like the one used on the new Inova models, is also skinny. Despite being the wrap-around variety, it is very sturdy. A good, tight fit on the body of the light. Never had a single issue with the clip when I used my Rayovac as my work light during my last job assignment.

If you're going to use Allen head screws, for Heaven's sakes use a larger Allen head screw so that the head won't strip the very first time you need to take the clip off. Or try to come up with a variation of the clip-mounting system used by Surefire, PentagonLights, or Nuwai's wrap-around clip. 

What is up with the American flashlight companies lately?? Surefire seems to be the only one that isn't stumbling around like a re.... Like a mentally-challenged person. :ironic:


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 16, 2008)

MattK said:


> Ugh, okay so Streamlight is pushing some nonsense called, "Controlled Collapse Chip Connection or “C4,”"



I don't get it. C4 isn't a Streamlight specific term, it is a standard term in the electronics industry for a specific electrical connection technology. C4 is also often known as "flip chip".

Given that Steamlight already referred to their Luxeon LEDs as "flip chip", all they seem to be doing is trading one term for another. Either way they are talking about the connection of the LED and not the emitter itself.

It is almost like if General Motors decided to start calling all their engines "Metric Bolt" technology.

Hmmm...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 16, 2008)

Brownstone said:


> I don't get it. C4 isn't a Streamlight specific term, it is a standard term in the electronics industry for a specific electrical connection technology. C4 is also often known as "flip chip".
> 
> Given that Steamlight already referred to their Luxeon LEDs as "flip chip", all they seem to be doing is trading one term for another. Either way they are talking about the connection of the LED and not the emitter itself.


 
As Matt mentioned in an earlier post, if you ask them which *emitter *they plan on using in (insert model name here), they say the same thing.... C4.

That's where the problem comes in. They are refering to the actual emitter, and not the connection.


----------



## Brownstone (Apr 16, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> As Matt mentioned in an earlier post, if you ask them which *emitter *they plan on using in (insert model name here), they say the same thing.... C4.



Well, all I can say is this is stupid. I'm trying to imagine an equivalent conversation at a Chevy dealer.

Buyer: "Say, what size engine does this Corvette have?"
Salesman: "Metric Bolt."
Buyer: "No. I mean what is the _displacement_ of the engine in this Corvette?"
Salesman: "Its a Metric Bolt engine".
Buyer: "Well, help me out here. How much bigger is the engine in this Corvette than the one in this Aveo?"
Salesman: "Chevrolet is proud to use Metric Bolt engines in all new models".

P.S. - I understand that the big light makers don't want to get into a pissing war over who has the latest greatest emitter, but at least they should give you a straight answer if you ask them.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Apr 16, 2008)

lol nice comparison about the Chevy dealers that was solid. 

So are those K series photos real press release photos, or just good renderings? Either way i really do like the way it looks! Any word on the size of the K series Inovas??


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 16, 2008)

On the topic of Inova, How are the new Inova T4s? Our department might bring in some for testing against the pelican 7060 and the streamlight LED stinger(at only 80 lumens I hope not...)


----------



## MattK (Apr 17, 2008)

OK - sorry this took so long!

The Inova K-series lights are a model being made primarily for the military though they will be available to consumers as well. The idea for the K-series is a light that can go from weapon to hand to belt so that war fighters only need 1 light - not 2.

The pictures shown in this thread are for real but it is likely that the ACU/DFB camo will make it to market as the finish is very difficult to control/match.

The K-series lights will offer 200L of output for 2 hours and features a multi-level, multi-mode control integrated into the tailcap. Final output levels/modes have not yet been determined but expect to see a tactical strobe setting and probably a memory feature. Low output will be very low I am told. IIRC they're like 6-7" long and the head is probably about 1.35" - this is just from memory though. 
There will be a version with multiple LED's around the bezel offering different colors/wavelengths of emitters. Not yet final but expect something like R/G/B/IR

The prototypes had a K2 TFFC chip in them which may, or may not, make it to production. The design standard will remain 200L for 2 hours regardless of the final emitter choice.

Inova will be offering a picattiny/universal weapon mount for the K-series as well as a remote pressure switch. The railmount has a quick release for quick weapon/hand/weapon transitions. No holster will be included as the various military svcs already have compatible holsters. For the consumer you'll need to look to the aftermarket. The K-series will come in a sweet plastic case - I actually have a few of them.

It's expected that the first units will begin shipping in late June. K-series lights will not be available everywhere as they'll not be sold to distributors so only dealers who buy direct will be able to offer the K-series. Pricing is as yet TBD (I'm guesstimating in the 150-300 range). I can also tell you that there will be MAP pricing on the K-series.

Of course BatteryJunction.com will be offering them and will start a pre-order when appropriate.


----------



## MattK (Apr 17, 2008)

Addressing some of the other recent posts in this thread:

Monocrom - I'm sure Inova will use quality hardware and that the allen heads will not be so easy to strip.

The Rayovac is not a rebadged Nuwai X-3. Nuwai is no more a manufacturer than Rayovac is. Those lights are actually MADE by Quantum - it's Quantum that, ' knows how to make a good-quality light.' 

Brownstone - 'big light makers don't want to get into a pissing war over who has the latest greatest emitter.' Tony Catalano, the Prez at TerraLUX has a good way of putting this, ' with the rapid pace of change in the emitter industry it's best to be emitter agnostic so that you can choose whatever is best at any given time.'

eyeeatingfish - the T4's don't throw as far as the Pelicans do but they're also much slimmer, more elegant (not plastic light sabres) and offer strobe and multiple output settings. We sell all 3 of the lights your department is considering and I would take the Inova. You could wait for the 'C4' Stinger LED and compare to the Inova and 7060 to be more fair but the Stingers (and pretty much all SL's) have such small, stiff switches that even if the Stinger is brighter I think the large switch with great feel will still make the Inova the light to beat still.


----------



## Phaserburn (Apr 17, 2008)

MattK said:


> Brownstone - 'big light makers don't want to get into a pissing war over who has the latest greatest emitter.' Tony Catalano, the Prez at TerraLUX has a good way of putting this, ' with the rapid pace of change in the emitter industry it's best to be emitter agnostic so that you can choose whatever is best at any given time.'


 
This makes sense from a larger marketing perspective. Arguing over emitter quality or over-flooding the market with emitter specific claims can only erode consumer confidence on the whole for all. Besides, they already have package numbers for this purpose, lumens and runtimes.

This is the same concept that exists in the wine industry. You'll notice one brand never knocks another or competes directly with them; that isn't what sells wine. In the US, wine competes with soft drinks, not other brands, for consumer dollars, so saying this wine has better attributes than that wine would just confuse consumers and erode the entire market for all.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 17, 2008)

MattK said:


> Addressing some of the other recent posts in this thread:
> 
> Monocrom - I'm sure Inova will use quality hardware and that the allen heads will not be so easy to strip.
> 
> The Rayovac is not a rebadged Nuwai X-3. Nuwai is no more a manufacturer than Rayovac is. Those lights are actually MADE by Quantum - it's Quantum that, ' knows how to make a good-quality light.'


 
Thanks for clearing up the issue regarding Nuwai and Quantum.

As far as the hardware goes, the screws could be junk or the absolute best-made on the planet. When it comes to that size, the problem is the design itself. Larger Allen head screws have clearly defined lines and corners for a wrench to grab onto. When you get to the tiny versions of these screws, you've got little more than a circle. Even with a quality Allen wrench, you run the risk of stripping the nearly microscopic corners the first time you try getting the screws off.

I honestly have no clue why these tiny screws are so popular. (Heard a number of reasons. None good enough to off-set their main disadvantage).


----------



## MattK (Apr 17, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for clearing up the issue regarding Nuwai and Quantum.
> .....
> I honestly have no clue why these tiny screws are so popular. (Heard a number of reasons. None good enough to off-set their main disadvantage).



No probem - I like to 'shed light' on that sort of thing whenever I can. 

I guess cause they look 'technical' and work better than a phillips head...




Phaserburn said:


> This makes sense from a larger marketing perspective. Arguing over emitter quality or over-flooding the market with emitter specific claims can only erode consumer confidence on the whole for all. Besides, they already have package numbers for this purpose, lumens and runtimes.



Exactly - sell the capabilities, not someone elses brand.

You in the wine biz Dave? You should come visit one day - we're less than 1hr away.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 17, 2008)

That multi-spectrum deal has me excited. Do you have any ideas as to the UI yet?


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 17, 2008)

MattK, do you have access to the low mode output/runtime of the T4 & T5? I guess Inova is a bit too busy to respond to inquiries.

Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2008)

MattK said:


> {Allen head screws}
> 
> I guess cause they look 'technical' and work better than a phillips head...


 
My personal experience with phillips head screws has been the exact opposite. No matter how buggered up the heads are, I can still get the right-size screwdriver to grip the head. 

I once owned three M.O.D. Tempest folding knives. ($200 each). Stripped the tiny Allen head screws used to hold the clips in place on two of them.... On my very first try. (I left the last one alone).


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Apr 18, 2008)

MattK said:


> eyeeatingfish - the T4's don't throw as far as the Pelicans do but they're also much slimmer, more elegant (not plastic light sabres) and offer strobe and multiple output settings. We sell all 3 of the lights your department is considering and I would take the Inova. You could wait for the 'C4' Stinger LED and compare to the Inova and 7060 to be more fair but the Stingers (and pretty much all SL's) have such small, stiff switches that even if the Stinger is brighter I think the large switch with great feel will still make the Inova the light to beat still.



Thanks for the reply, can I add on two questions. 

Any hint at whether the K series would take rechargeable batteries?
and
You said the 7060 throws farther? Im assuming this is because of their deep reflector? Since the inova is rated at 175 vs the pelican at 130 do you notice any beam advantages with the inova? Personally I like the shape better.
Any warranty issues with the 2008 T4s?


----------



## MattK (Apr 18, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> That multi-spectrum deal has me excited. Do you have any ideas as to the UI yet?



Tailcap twist to a position - sorta lika a gladius.



MichaelW said:


> MattK, do you have access to the low mode output/runtime of the T4 & T5? I guess Inova is a bit too busy to respond to inquiries.
> 
> Thanks.



I don't they don't publish that - nor do any of the 'mainstream' mfrs for the most parts - that's stuff that CPF'ers figure out. 



eyeeatingfish said:


> Thanks for the reply, can I add on two questions.
> Any hint at whether the K series would take rechargeable batteries?
> and
> You said the 7060 throws farther? Im assuming this is because of their deep reflector? Since the inova is rated at 175 vs the pelican at 130 do you notice any beam advantages with the inova? Personally I like the shape better.
> Any warranty issues with the 2008 T4s?



Not a clue WRT rechargeables. 

I'll try to do a side by side today with those 2 lights to confirm. The '08 T4's have only been out 4-6 weeks so nothing yet...


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks MattK.

200L for 2 hours, is that really a 2 cell light?
Wow, if it is really the K2-tffc, then Inova is putting the best ones into the the K-series.


----------



## KeyGrip (Apr 18, 2008)

MattK said:


> Tailcap twist to a position - sorta lika a gladius.



Thanks. I've heard nothing but good things about the Gladius.


----------



## GadgetProne (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope Streamlight isn't using the same C4 as the Military uses.....Either it will be really Bright or it will JUST blow the light!!!


----------



## Daylo (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone hear about price for the Inova K yet? Thanks


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 23, 2008)

GadgetProne said:


> I hope Streamlight isn't using the same C4 as the Military uses.....Either it will be really Bright or it will JUST blow the light!!!


 
+1 It would go bang loudly.


----------



## MattK (Apr 23, 2008)

Daylo said:


> Anyone hear about price for the Inova K yet? Thanks



Pricing is as yet TBD (I'm guesstimating in the 150-300 range). I can also tell you that there will be MAP pricing on the K-series.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 2, 2008)

I have news!
While speaking to someone at Inova about the T4 as a new police department issue flashlight I couldnt help but ask about the K series. This person was a good employee and did not tell me more than they were supposed to and told me I could share what I was told.
-The K series isnt just one or two lights like in the photo. Its a whole line of lights with different battery battery configurations.
-Some of the K series lights will offer some sort of rechargeable option/feature. It sounded like this would include RCR123 capability. 
-The K series isnt a replacement for the T series.
-This person told me that there was a patrol oriented flashlight that would be a bit better than the T4 and said they would send me one for testing when they are released.
-The K series is expecting to start sometime in June with some models becoming available in late summer.
-They related that the pricing is not going to be super expensive. Pricing is supposed to be less than the expensive surefire lights. So i dont think we can expect $300.00 inova lights.
-They assured me that what was comming in the new K series was going to blow CREE out of the water. I dont know if this is just inflated company claims or not but it got me excited. The person mentioned something about advancements in LED technology. The way they spoke sounded like there was some new LED we didnt know about yet. I mentioned the P7 but they said it wasn't the P7. I dont think it will be K2s driven real hard either.


----------



## Burgess (May 2, 2008)

Very interesting information there !


Thank you for sharing it, EyeEatingFish. :thumbsup:



Hard to believe, that there might actually BE an advancement
in LED technology which we CPF'ers aren't aware of. 


But, who knows ? ? ?



These are certainly *interesting times* to be a Flashaholic !



_


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 2, 2008)

I dont think they will have something that will blow cree out of the water. Maybe something that will make some waves though.
I have to admit, hearing that got me excited though.

Maybe they will use one of those stars with 3 rebel LEDs on it? Maybe Luxeon came out with something new and Inova bought all of it.

I know that I am going to wait on flashlight purchases till these things come out.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 2, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> -This person told me that there was a patrol oriented flashlight that would be a bit better than the T4 and said they would send me one for testing when they are released.



*SCORE!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelW (May 3, 2008)

Pass the popcorn please.

Quad-die Rebel 120. Turnkey 500 lumen flashlight for $250?


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (May 4, 2008)

Very interesting. Any day now!


----------



## tekguy (May 11, 2008)

????????????any updates??????????????????????/


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 17, 2008)

Nothing new yet. Maybe June?


----------



## KeyGrip (May 17, 2008)

It's not all bad. At the rate we're going, I might have a job by the time they're released.


----------



## Daylo (May 20, 2008)




----------



## MattK (May 20, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## Aluminous (May 21, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> -The K series isnt just one or two lights like in the photo. Its a whole line of lights with different battery battery configurations.
> ...
> -The K series is expecting to start sometime in June with some models becoming available in late summer.
> -They related that the pricing is not going to be super expensive. Pricing is supposed to be less than the expensive surefire lights. So i dont think we can expect $300.00 inova lights.



Hmm... I wonder if 'different battery configurations' just mean different numbers of CR123As/LiIons, or might there be an AA-compatible version too?...


----------



## Brownstone (May 21, 2008)

Aluminous said:


> Hmm... I wonder if 'different battery configurations' just mean different numbers of CR123As/LiIons, or might there be an AA-compatible version too?...




Maybe it means they accept Duracell AND Energizer cells? :laughing:


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (May 22, 2008)

This thing's takin forever...


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 22, 2008)

Lumapower is supposed to bring something significant out in mid june too.


----------



## MichaelW (May 24, 2008)

It is midnight eastern time...


----------



## Daylo (May 29, 2008)

Another bump for the K series


----------



## JasonC8301 (May 30, 2008)

Haha, the K series might be obsolete by the time it comes out.


----------



## tekguy (Jun 8, 2008)

which one is gonna come out first the k series or the sf ua2 or sf ub2.. im gonna take a guess and say whichever comes out first is the one most of us will buy.. any news???????????????????????????????


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe I was wrong to expect an on time arrival..


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 3, 2008)

It is going to come out after the US economy fully crashes...


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 4, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> Lumapower is supposed to bring something significant out in mid june too.



I think that's happened with the MVP. Oh, and I got a job...


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is interesting but the wait is killing me......

Bump...for some updates??


----------



## matt0 (Jul 15, 2008)

There was some news a few days ago in *THIS THREAD* starting at post 13


----------



## Delta (Jul 22, 2008)

Such Hype! You know that it will never live up to it now. Besides, it looks Fugly, to say the least.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Delta said:


> Such Hype! You know that it will never live up to it now. Besides, it looks Fugly, to say the least.


 

Why would it not live up to the hype? Personally to me a light is a tool. As long as it does what I need when I need it to, if it ain't pretty I can live with that.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everybody, 



tekguy said:


> which one is gonna come out first the k series or the sf ua2 or sf ub2.. im gonna take a guess and say whichever comes out first is the one most of us will buy.. any news???????????????????????????????


 
I just recieved an email from surefire. I was originally asking about the earpro - products, but by the way, I asked about the UB2. And surefire told me, that they expect the UB2 to be released not before 2009!

With this in mind, I think Inova can get the deal, if they release their lights in the near future! 

But exactly that's the problem: 
People with connections to Inova told the first lights would be released in June! Now, *JUNE IS GONE* and so did the first half of July! But we did not get any new information about the K-Series (aka Inova Inforce-line). 

I could not find anything on the Inova - website (www.inovalight.com) and the "inforce" - website, mentioned here:


> *Re: new inova k series*
> There was some news a few days ago in *THIS THREAD* starting at post 13


(www.inova-mil.com) still says "coming soon". 

I am really waiting for this lights and see, if I can find something, that will fullfill my needs (or at least come as close to my wishes as possible) and I am really willing to spend my money in such a light! 

Do you guys with connections to Inova (MattK, eyeeatingfish) have any good news for us? 


So, come on, INOVA, let's see those lights! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jul 25, 2008)

It doesn't say "comming soon" it says "coming soon". 

"Be less hasty and your patience will make up for the lack there of"


----------



## woodrow (Jul 25, 2008)

Just when I get frustrated with Inova and SF for being really slow with new product launches... I simply go to Pelican's, UK's and PT's sites and look at all the cool 40 lumen led lights that Quickbeam reviewed 2-3 years ago!

Did you guys all hear about these new lux 3 leds????


----------



## 276 (Aug 9, 2008)

JUST WENT TO http://www.inova-mil.com/
AND ALL THE SPECS ARE UP FOR THERE NEW LIGHT IT IS SO SICK!!!


----------



## GreySave (Aug 9, 2008)

I see details, but no specifications as to run time or output lumens. I must be missing it somehow. Can you point me to the right page for specifications?


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 9, 2008)

On the color model, is there a white sub-LED to [optionally] replace the IR?
how bright is that one?

and three modes of output?
2, 20, 200 lumens? would something like that be appropriate for both models, seeing as the sub-LED could take care of low (<10)-ultra low(>0.1) outputs
200-50-12.5


----------



## 276 (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry not spec's was to excited when i wrote that


----------



## L.E.D. (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow.. surprising there's none of that "wahhh-wahhh, they're using K2" crap. I guess people are realizing that the newest K2's are actually pretty decently comparable to anything using the EZ1000 die. The BRIGHT multi-color ability also has me quite excited.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a very nice piece. Anybody know when it will be available ?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 19, 2008)

Big thread on it here, with many pics on last couple of pages: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/200248

Word is backordered till January, although at this point I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 19, 2008)

bump!


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 19, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> bump!


WTH are you bumping for? I just give the direct link to another more recent thread discussing the same light with a lot more information three hours prior to your bump!


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Dec 19, 2008)

i jumped straight to the last page to bump.

i had read the whole thread earlier, ( did,nt see your reply )


----------



## Unclemonkey (Jan 3, 2009)

specs on k series lens?


----------

